# 2" reciever hitch for Subaru Forester?



## carverboy (Sep 5, 2009)

Just picked up a 2001 forester. I already own a Kuat Envy two bike rack but it's a two inch
receiver hitch. All the hitches I've found so far are inch and one quarter, Is there a 2inch for this car available? I had heard there is an adapter to make this work but do not like the idea
of extending the distance the bikes would hang out from the back of the car.
Does anyone have any practical experience dealing with this sort of problem?
Thanks in advance for any worthwhile advice


----------



## GittinSkinny (Jan 12, 2010)

*Google knows*

Try this it's for a 2012, I don't know what else they have.

Trailer Hitch for 2012 Subaru Forester - Draw-Tite 75650

Good Luck


----------



## carverboy (Sep 5, 2009)

Yeah I looked at those but same problem 1" 1/4 only . I'm starting to think no one makes a 2" 
hopefully someone else on here has had this problem and will have some ideas.


----------



## 900Black (Apr 16, 2012)

Check hitchanything.com


----------



## reig3 (Apr 24, 2012)

This is the text from the website mentioned... Looks like 2" to me<g>

Bob

Draw-Tite Max-Frame Trailer Hitch Receiver - Custom Fit - Class III - 2" - 2012 Forester by Subaru
Fully welded Subaru Forester trailer hitch is strong and durable. Draw-Tite's Tested Tough guarantee ensures that this hitch exceeds industry standards. The combination of an e-coat base and a powder coat finish provides excellent rust protection.
Features:
Custom fit is designed specifically for your Subaru Forester
Computer-aided, fully welded steel construction ensures strength and durability
Tested Tough - safety and reliability criteria exceed industry standards
Easy, bolt-on installation - no welding required
Complete hardware kit and installation instructions included
Lifetime technical support from the experts at etrailer.com
Black powder coat finish covers e-coat base for superior rust protection
Sturdy, square-tube design
Ball mount, pin and clip sold separately
Made in USA

Specs:
Receiver opening: 2" x 2"
Rating: Class III
Maximum gross trailer weight: 3,500 lbs
Maximum tongue weight: 350 lbs
Not rated for use with weight-distribution systems
Limited lifetime warranty


----------



## FitForLifeMTBer (Apr 23, 2012)

I have a 2004 Forester with the Curt 1.25 receiver. Its the same as the OEM receiver sold by Subaru and bolts right up. They didnt start making 2 inch receivers for the Foresters until the complete redesign in I believe 2007 when the Forester got bigger.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

Subaru has never made a 2 inch reciever for the Forester... you'd have to go aftermarket, I certainly have seen aftermarket 2" hitches but not sure how far back they go. I forget offhand if the 98-02 hitches are compatible with the 03-08 hitches. It wouldn't surprise me if they were the same, but they likely could be different.

Actually I just searched all over and I don't think you can get anything other than 1 1/4" for 98-08 Fozzies.

If it's just for a bike rack, you could always take a Class 2 hitch and have a machine shop cut out the 1 1/4" reciever and mount a 2" reciever.


----------



## Adim_X (Mar 3, 2010)

Check etrailer for hitch. I had same issue. Ended up buying new tongue from kuat to convert to 1.25for 180 bucks or so. Not cheap but better than buying a whole rack or using some unsafe converter piece.


----------



## FitForLifeMTBer (Apr 23, 2012)

They do make a 2" receiver for the newer model Foresters. The 03-07 receivers won't fit the later models. For one, they switched to a dual tip exhaust after 07 and there's no way the old receivers will fit over both tips. I'm sure the bolt patterns are different as well. Also check Subaru parts places. I'm pretty sure they make a 2" receiver for 08+ Foresters.

Google it. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adonis_abril (Jun 7, 2012)

*hidden hitch*

Try Hidden Hitch, the hitch is extendable.


----------



## XJaredX (Apr 17, 2006)

FitForLifeMTBer said:


> They do make a 2" receiver for the newer model Foresters. The 03-07 receivers won't fit the later models. For one, they switched to a dual tip exhaust after 07 and there's no way the old receivers will fit over both tips. I'm sure the bolt patterns are different as well. Also check Subaru parts places. I'm pretty sure they make a 2" receiver for 08+ Foresters.
> 
> Google it.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Tapatalk 2


2008 is still an SG Forester. You must be thinking 2009+.

That plus on 2009-12 models, the OEM hitch completely replaces the bumper beam, and is only 1 1/4 or whatever (the smaller size). Aftermarket hitches do come in 2" but they mount differently.

Anyways, OP has an SF Forester so this is all a moot point. I think he's out of luck.


----------



## carverboy (Sep 5, 2009)

:thumbsup:I knew somebody must have dealt with this! Thanks Admin X, I tend to agree with you I would rather shell out 180 than trust some converter that will probably wobble. roof trays are around that price for one bike so 180 really is ok for my piece of mind.
Thanks everybody for the advice and help. One of the good things about the internet for sure is easy access to lots of advice and technical help.


----------



## donyel (Feb 15, 2004)

I have a 2" hitch on our '99 Subaru Forester. It's made by Quality S. The parts lined up well with the frame and it was easy to install. I did cut a little notch of plastic out below the license plate.


----------



## carverboy (Sep 5, 2009)

donyel said:


> I have a 2" hitch on our '99 Subaru Forester. It's made by Quality S. The parts lined up well with the frame and it was easy to install. I did cut a little notch of plastic out below the license plate.


donyel did you buy this hitch recently? I searched the net but every reference to it came up discontinued?:madman:


----------



## Mr_O (Apr 30, 2012)

I just had a 2 inch hitch installed on my 2004 forester. I don't know where you're located, but i'm in Seattle and went to Manns Hitch in Bellevue. Cost me $290. I believe it was custom, not a kit. Really happy with it though, looks really clean.


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

I'm having the same problem with my 2004 Corolla, I have a Saris rack but it is 2" and I don;t want an adapter. 

etrailer has nothing....


----------



## BShow (Jun 15, 2006)

I dont know whats available, but an option is to buy the 1 1/4 hitch for ~$140 and have somebody weld in a 2" receiver. I was looking for a hitch for my impreza recently and I saw this on a forum, but I have no idea where it was. Might have been nasioc.com. I just bought my 1 1/4 hitch from Auto Anything. I paid just under $130 for it. These things are super easy to install yourself if you find what you nee.d


----------



## FitForLifeMTBer (Apr 23, 2012)

My 1 1/4 inch hitch works perfectly with my Swagman. Solid hold of bike, easy to load bike on and off, and fits in my garage with bike on since my Subie is a compact.


----------

